# Show off your horses



## LindyPhoebeRuby (Aug 29, 2013)

I love seeing everybodies horses.







If your new to the forum (like me) this will give you a chance to introduce yourself and if your old.....well I'm sure everyone always loves seeing your horses.









Also, share your plans with your horses as well!

I'll start:

Lindy Lou Who-my 2005 AQHA mare. She is my best friend, confidante, and confidence booster. She was the first serious western pleasure show horse that I've ever owned. I worked my butt off to get her, sold three horses, and saved for almost a year and boy am I ever glad that I did! I've enjoyed every second that I have with her and plan on keeping her until the day she goes to horsey heaven. I bred her to a friend's really nice all around AQHA stallion. She foaled June 22, 2013....exactly on her due date. What a good girl!  She gave me a beautiful little filly that I named Phoebe. :lol: Onto pics:




















































Phoebe






























THEN, I traded my WP two year old AQHA gelding for this little filly. She is a half sister to my girl above....and I have wanted a baby from her Dam for YEARS. She produces the quietest, sweetest, most talented babies. I am THRILLED with this girl. She is everything I thought she would be!  Meet Ruby-2013 ApHC weanling filly































YOUR TURN!!!!!!!


----------



## mrstorres2566 (Apr 25, 2013)

My Appy gelding Gaylen


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

All lovely horses for sure 
thanks for sharing


----------



## 5Bijou5 (Mar 16, 2013)

I have been waiting for this for so long, I love bragging about my gelding 

This is Icarus. He is a QHx Belgian, and in my opinion is the most beautiful horse ever. I have a very limited history for him but I know he was a trail horse for a while and it is easy to tell he had no previous formal training. He is super, super sweet and would never endanger anyone out of his own will but he is a huge wimp and can be scared by everything and anything. I don't have any real plans for him, I am just trying to work on his basic training and balance right now.


----------



## mrstorres2566 (Apr 25, 2013)

5Bijou5 said:


> I have been waiting for this for so long, I love bragging about my gelding
> 
> This is Icarus. He is a QHx Belgian, and in my opinion is the most beautiful horse ever. I have a very limited history for him but I know he was a trail horse for a while and it is easy to tell he had no previous formal training. He is super, super sweet and would never endanger anyone out of his own will but he is a huge wimp and can be scared by everything and anything. I don't have any real plans for him, I am just trying to work on his basic training and balance right now.


*Drooling* Look how stocky and gorgeous!!! I want!!!


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

This is Psych. He is my first ever non-stock horse, and the first (and only) horse I've taken to shows other than 4-H shows. He has multiple world champion titles. I show him in western pleasure mostly. So far we've been going really well together, though its only been a few months. I love him to death though and I believe he may be my heart horse. He is super safe and well trained, but also very comical and keeps me on my toes.

View attachment 268946


----------



## LindyPhoebeRuby (Aug 29, 2013)

beautiful horses!  
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 5Bijou5 (Mar 16, 2013)

mrstorres2566 said:


> *Drooling* Look how stocky and gorgeous!!! I want!!!


Lol, why thank you! I agree that big stocky draft horses are the best.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Here is a picture of me and Riley... (I am on a different computer and can load pix! yeah)


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Here is Pistol. He is 29 this year.














Sierra














Beauty (Riley's mother)














Blue


----------



## LindyPhoebeRuby (Aug 29, 2013)

Love love love  

Keep them coming guys!!


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

My girly Faith...AQHA Incentive Fund filly 2010. Shes a super horse! Faith always gives it her all, she has a lot of personality...Shes such a pleasure to work with!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Here's "my" crew, I trained Cheyenne, Tequila and currently training King all by myself.  First is Bonnie, 13 year old cremello, she's the mother of 5 year old Cheyenne, 26 month old Tequila and King who is 11 weeks old. Btw they're all Paint/Qh's.


----------



## SeemsLegit (Oct 26, 2012)

Here's my girl, Willow, a thirteen year old supposed Percheron/QH cross. She's 14.1hh and is the hardiest, quickest, most reliable horse I've ever had the pleasure of owning and/or riding. c: 

Sorry if the pictures are massive!


----------



## roo (Aug 18, 2013)

Here is joker.hes two months right now. Out of wild rose gypsy's FCF Fooler (gypsy vanner) and appy mare sasketchewan mare.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Beautiful horses, everyone!

Now, get ready for a _complete_ picture overload.

Tiny: 26 year old Belgian Mule


Back in his prime


Dobe: 11 year old BLM Mustang




Denny: 19 year old grade QH









Olen: 29 year old mini burro


Big John: 7 year old Percheron




Bessie: 11 year old Belgian


Rafe: 4 year old Belgian x QH (son of Bessie)


Taz: 3 year old Percheron x Paint (son of Big John)


Nester: 20 year old QH


Pokey: 9 year old QH


Jesse: 15 year old QH


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

*Aaannd, I'm going to have to make 2 posts LOL*

Continued!

Diamond (aka ******* LOL): 6 year old QH


Talyn: yearling grade pinto



These last 3 actually belong to my Brother, but they live in my pasture.

Zeiner: 19 year old QH


Snuffy: 13 year old QH


Hefner: 7 year old QH


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Zoe:


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

This is my girl La Negra. She is (assumed to be 3 arab breeders I know) a Babson Bred Arabian mare. She is 18 years old or so her teeth say. She was previously owned by a Charro. So she was handled too roughly. She had not had her teeth done in years, her feet had not been done in three and she was a basket case. I only bought her because he was going to sell her for dog food. 

She is the best horse i could ask for. Yeah she has her bad days but what mare doesn't? She is solid on the trail, nothing bothers this mare, well unless its paint on the road lol. She Jumps what ever I point her at on the trail will run up or walk down the steepest trail, cross water etc. She loves to chase things so Im thinking of letting her play with cows. Her main issue is she wont stop -_-' well not well anyway. But she makes a good lesson horse at a walk for small kids (she knows when a kid is on her back). Ok I'll shut up now XD.


















































This was her the day I bought her.


----------



## LindyPhoebeRuby (Aug 29, 2013)

Gorgeous horses everybody!!


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

My crew are posted all over the place, but I will rarely turn down an opportunity to show them off again 

Hugo, 20 y/o thoroughbred gelding 



Fanta, 7 y/o Anglo Arab mare



Romance, 13 y/o Standardbred mare



Nippa, 8 y/o Shetland Pony gelding



Flirt, 3 y/o Clydesdale x Holsteiner gelding



and Phoenix, 11 y/o standardbred gelding


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Here's some of my crew, part 1. I've lost a couple this year so am now at the lowest number of horses on this farm in over 40 years (there are 8 that are mine & 4 that are boarded here)

Going oldest to youngest. 

Jana, 26 yo QH mare















Buttons, 24 yo QH mare







Stubby, 21 yo QH/Quarter Pony gelding
with my sister many moons ago















with my peanut getting back into the swing of things for their small fry season next year 







Dynasty, 19 yo QH stallion (last living son of the horse my gpa started the farm with 50 years ago)







Lacy, 12 (I think?) yo QH mare


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

5Bijou5 said:


> I have been waiting for this for so long, I love bragging about my gelding
> 
> This is Icarus. He is a QHx Belgian, and in my opinion is the most beautiful horse ever. I have a very limited history for him but I know he was a trail horse for a while and it is easy to tell he had no previous formal training. He is super, super sweet and would never endanger anyone out of his own will but he is a huge wimp and can be scared by everything and anything. I don't have any real plans for him, I am just trying to work on his basic training and balance right now.


Wow lovely, he looks like a big haflinger.

Here are two of mine, Woody the grey pony and Hattie my haflinger


Hattie's daughter Gilda


and the gang with my TB


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Part 2

Woodstock, 7 yo QH gelding and all around pain in my butt























Merit, 2 yo QH gelding
As a wee guy







Yearling fuglies







Currently at 2







Honor, yearling QH filly
As a little brat







Still as a little brat







And yes, still a little brat







Currently in the yearling fuglies and still a brat. :lol:


----------



## LindyPhoebeRuby (Aug 29, 2013)

MH Foundation Quarters-You have BEAUTIFUL horses!!!


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Just one for me, this is Isabel, a 19-year old Morgan mare. 









She came from a nice breeding farm but didn't make the cut to stick around for their show or breeding string. From there, she lived most of her life with a family who had 8 kids and a couple of mini donks. Eventually the kids lost interest, so she was donated to a therapeutic riding program. 

She still likes kids, but hated the monotony of lead line lessons- she still had too much spunk for that and was too quick for unbalanced riders. Once it was clear she wasn't going to make it as a therapy horse, I started leasing her from the program- they decided they didn't want to keep her if she wasn't going to be useful to the program, so I bought her about a year and a half ago. 

Now we just putter around. She's my first horse and has been great in that role.


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

Time to add some color to this thread! 

Stryder (Rolling River Blue) my loud, but gangly yearling gelding. He thinks he's hot stuff in the pasture, and might be spending a few days with a couple bossy mares to calm him down in the near future.





































And 

Sammy (Shockability) my 3 year old (recently gelded) fewspot.


























The brown above is Pickle-pony, the lead in that herd (And Stryder's protector.)


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

my two, Annie the mostly red mare. Shes my diva and my queen. she knows what i need when i need it, and though she has her mare days, shes the best partner ive ever had. jumps, cows, trails, hunting, shes braver than a ****ed off hog and smarter than a tack.

And toby, the mostly white gelding. hes a recent rescue, ive only had him about three months. when i first started working with him nearly a year ago, he reared, bucked, bit, hated people. between myself and a young teen, dispite his previous owner, he began to trust again. she decided to sell him, and i scooped him up no questions asked. hes a willing, if not confident partner, and enjoys being around people. always the first to meet you in the pasture, hasnt reared in five months and is always in a good mood.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

HowClever said:


> My crew are posted all over the place, but I will rarely turn down an opportunity to show them off again
> 
> Hugo, 20 y/o thoroughbred gelding


I can't believe how awesome this guy looks for 20! That big, strong back


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

LindyPhoebeRuby said:


> MH Foundation Quarters-You have BEAUTIFUL horses!!!


Thank you. I owe it to my grandpa for buying the last son of Poco Dell long before I came into the picture. They've bred true that's for sure. Love my old school bulldogs :wink:


----------



## LindyPhoebeRuby (Aug 29, 2013)

That is my favorite.....the stocky BUILT quarter horses.


----------



## laurapratt01 (Oct 3, 2012)

Here's a few picture of my 17 y.o. QH, Jack. I use him for team penning, cattle sorting, driving, trail riding, huntseat, and just about everything in between  




The guy in the picture cuddling with Jack is my husband (and he tries to convince me that he doesn't love my pony...that much).


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

I've posted so many pics of my boys all over this forum =P But I can never resist because I am so blessed to have these wonderful boys in my life that I just have to share them!


My first love: Phantom 26 or so year old Mutt(used affectionately) No plans for him other than for him to happily live out the rest of his days with me. He was my first love and got me through some really rough times and I don't believe any other horse will come close to what he and I have. 

Phantom-man before his retirement

















And Mr. Happily retired.


















Next is TC AKA TBird (cause it's cooler =P) He's a 16yr old registered QH. My plans for him are to basically keep him fit and to continue cross training him for English. We've played with it a lot and he really loves jumping and when he collects it's a beautiful, beautiful thing. I'm planning on showing him English at some schooling shows this winter and hopefully continue from there.

































Ignore the horribly conformed rider but check out that hunk of a horse! He is so handsome.










And finally, this is Dice aka Dicer. He's a 4yr old registered Appy and my Houdini clown horse. My plans for him are for him to be my future barrel competition horse and not just for low level shows. From what he shows me I'm thinking he's a horse that's going to take me far in the show world. He's a cheeky goof and does everything he can to please. 

























This was when his leg was hurt a few weeks ago. His faces shows SO much emotion all of the time. I can tell when he's happy, hurt, confused, upset, etc. 









He smiles and yawns on command and he's SUCH a ham about it. 









Future barrel superstar? I hope so!


----------



## aliliz (Dec 24, 2012)

Lizzie is a Morgan in her mid to late 30's (we think). As far as I know, she was trained saddleseat and did that for a number of years. Then she lived as a "wild horse" in a big field with a few other mares and a stallion. Some guy who didn't know horses wanted them to live wild. She was the only friendly and sane one, so he took her out riding on the freeway with 18 wheelers going by. That was her sale video online. My old riding instructor bought her with me in mind. I was actually terrified of her when I first started riding her 10 years ago because she was so hyper! She won me over, though, and I bought her 4 and a half years ago.

Liz is the love of my life. She protects me (she won't even let me fall off her) and always knows when I'm upset. She has a tumor on her side that was removed but grew back, so we just ride bareback now. Lizzie loves trails, so we go out a few times a week. We also just hang around in the ring and enjoy each other's company.

























You can see how my trust in her has grown through the years from these pictures...
9 years ago:








6 years ago:








4 years ago:


----------



## Marcie (Jul 25, 2013)

thanks to everyone for sharing these wonderful pictures!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Cruiser our young stud


Celtic our draft cross filly


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

egrogan said:


> I can't believe how awesome this guy looks for 20! That big, strong back


Thank you! That photo was taken back quite a few months now and he's definitely dropped off some topline in that time (not to mention being hairy and covered in mud, haha), but he's still fat and healthy as ever


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

All Paints here..

"Angel", 19 yr old. Finished penner, go anywhere, do anything, and as close to bombproof as they get.

Showdown Suzy Q Paint










"Mandy", 18 yr old. Halter horse and broodmare. Built like a tank.

Ultimate Fleet Paint










"Lady", 11 yr old, daughter of Mandy. Halter and trail horse. Built just like her mom.

Intimadated Skip Paint










"Cinnamon", 10 yr old. Our youngest trail horse and a real sweetheart.

Tommy Spekled Supreme Paint










and our 2013 colt addition, "Buckshot", 4 mo old. Out of Lady, granddaughter of Mandy, and half brother to Cinnamon.

Tommys Gamblingman Paint










and all together running up the hill for dinner...


----------



## Hotspur (Aug 31, 2013)

*Aww <3*

All those pretty horses! Wish I had one! I'm horse crazy! I had a lesson HOURS ago, and I'm wearing my helmet as I speak xD


----------



## 5Bijou5 (Mar 16, 2013)

Clava said:


> Wow lovely, he looks like a big haflinger.


Your Haflinger (and other horses) are so cute! 
Haha, ya my sister and mom have a Haflinger that looks pretty similar to him too.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

This is Gator, my 20 year old Hunt Type Paint. I love him more than anything <3


----------



## LindyPhoebeRuby (Aug 29, 2013)

Love seeing everybodies horses.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

P.S. Excuse the face, I was being silly x.x


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

beautiful picture Zexious you horse is gorgeous


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

This is my guy Gavyn he is a registered Paint gelding . 15 years old, very trustworthy.


----------



## LindyPhoebeRuby (Aug 29, 2013)

keep them coming everybody!!!!!


----------



## Hunterjumper7654 (May 28, 2010)

I love threads like this  I love getting to see everyone's horses. 

This is Mitch. He is my 16-17 year old Dutch Warmblood gelding. He has taught me sooo much and I really think he is my heart horse. We get each other I suppose. 






This is Beau my old man and my first love. He is my retired AQHA pleasure/trail horse. He is 21


----------



## DriftingShadow (Jun 4, 2012)

I love threads like this because they give me a chance to blab about my two wonderful boys

*Drifter* is a 16.2 bay appendix QH gelding. I was going through a time in my life where I was convinced that riding for me was over. I went with a good friend to a horse sale near my town, and we saw Drifter. He was being sold by a woman I had worked with. I also had worked with him some, so I knew his personality. I bought him and I have never looked back. He is fantastic and he is has been everything a first horse should be. He is 9 years old and for a while I was hoping he would be my eventing horse. Recently, I decided he was doing his best to tell me that path was not for him. So now he is my best friend/trail companion/occasional jump buddy/fun show mount and all around great horse. I also use him in lessons.

*Whiskey* is my newest addition! I purchased him about 2 months ago. He is a 4 year old sorrel appendix QH gelding and will be my mount for continuing my love of eventing. He is getting some time off of jumping due to some high demands placed on him at a young age. We have also been focused on helping him to gain weight and proper muscling (ewe neck, please go away soon. please). He is a JOY to work with though sometimes the Storm Cat side of his personality does come out hahaha. We have really bonded and (dont tell Drifter) he might be my heart horse. The connection for us was pretty much instantaneous. 

And here are some pictures of them! Please ignore the fugly Whiskey. He is still growing into himself and does look better and better each and every day haha


----------



## TerraBella (Feb 11, 2013)

This is my first and only horse, Max. I've only had him for a little over a month. He's been a pasture puff for at least the last 4 years until I got him.


----------



## shellybean (Dec 28, 2012)

Apollo, a 12 year old paint gelding, is my first horse and he has brought me through hell and back...

He spent his entire life at the same home in a tiny mud lot shared with 4 other horses and wasn't really messed with much. I bought him severely underweight and he was listed as "green broke". He knew how to carry a rider and thats about it...never taught ground work ect. I spent the first 2 months letting him gain weight and teaching groundwork and basically starting him from the ground up. He started getting extremely hot and unpredictable once he put on the weight and was becoming dangerous. I had a couple good rides on him and over night it was like he flipped a switch, and the next day he threw me before I got into the saddle. We struggled for 2 months with this issue, hired a "trainer" but she didn't seem to be helping much so I let her go. 

I thought we were at a dead end and thats why the owner was getting rid of him...he had bucking and respect issues. I left the barn every day crying for a couple months and was literally 2 clicks away from posting a for sale ad for him but decided I'd try changing up his feed and if that didn't help I'd be forced to sell him. I cut his feed in half and within a couple days he was back to the horse I remembered initially meeting. I got the courage to back him and have been riding him consistently for the past 4 and a half months. 

He has all of his flat work down perfectly, we go on long trail rides, is basically bomb proof, and we are starting over small jumps and he is doing great. I've been doing all of his training myself and couldn't be prouder of us. He has turned out to be the best horse I could ever ask for and more...

First week home


Within the last month or so (8 months later)






and a video just for fun


----------



## LindyPhoebeRuby (Aug 29, 2013)

shellybean said:


> Apollo, a 12 year old paint gelding, is my first horse and he has brought me through hell and back...
> 
> He spent his entire life at the same home in a tiny mud lot shared with 4 other horses and wasn't really messed with much. I bought him severely underweight and he was listed as "green broke". He knew how to carry a rider and thats about it...never taught ground work ect. I spent the first 2 months letting him gain weight and teaching groundwork and basically starting him from the ground up. He started getting extremely hot and unpredictable once he put on the weight and was becoming dangerous. I had a couple good rides on him and over night it was like he flipped a switch, and the next day he threw me before I got into the saddle. We struggled for 2 months with this issue, hired a "trainer" but she didn't seem to be helping much so I let her go.
> 
> ...


He's a cute little guy! I'm so glad that you stuck it out with him.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I have two ponies! I don't have many pictures of them on my new computer, but here's some from just a few days ago.


Baby Girl, CTR horse. Seven-year-old SSH mare. She's simply the most audacious thing I've ever met. The spirit of competition is strong in this one. :lol: I got her when I was 14 and she was a green broke four-year-old. We went from galloping dirt roads every afternoon to being national champions together. She's my soul horse.



















And Miss Kitty, endurance horse. If Baby Girl is my soul horse, Kitty is my complementary opposite. :lol: 9-year-old Arabian mare. 14.1 hands. Currently laid up due to hoof problems. I haven't owned her long, but she's very clever, athletic, and has everything going for her. And sassy. Whiskey in a tea cup.


----------



## Oliveren15 (Apr 28, 2013)

This is my lad Oliver who is my one and only right now. He is 5 years old and TB. His personality is pretty in-your-pocket and goofy. With him everything is a production. :lol: I Love him to death, whenever I make a graceful departure from his back, he comes up to me and puts his nose under my ear and blows out, then wiggles his lips side-to side. He puts up with all my crazy antics.He's my heart horse


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

Ill be back!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LindyPhoebeRuby (Aug 29, 2013)

Come on!! There is more members on here than this


----------



## JillJessie (Sep 4, 2013)

My Jessie, 10 year old Sorrel-Paint Quarter Horse x Standardbred mare, rescue horse from abuse. She has a stripe on her nose indicating 'paint' in her and white hairs you cannot see throughout her coat. She is my baby, I'm in freaking love with her. I've had her since December 2012  










After a 20-minute grooming  










Close up 



























Then here's Booger...our 7 year old registered Paint. He is known as a stockbred Paint. It's his sockings that make him a paint. He was my first horse and is great on the ground...but in the saddle you better make yourself known as the leader or he'll take over quickly. XD



















Kind of blurry 




























I am slightly aggravated... My pictures won't come up. -___-


----------



## LindyPhoebeRuby (Aug 29, 2013)

Yeah...I wonder why they won't work :-(


----------



## SammysMom (Jul 20, 2013)

Ahhh! I love this thread! I actually logged in today to start a "brag about your pretty babies" thread and found this one! 

*Farmpony*, Pistol is beautiful! Doesn't look a day over 22 
*MrsTorres*, Gaylen is _adorable_. I rode an Appy when I started taking lessons early this year to get back into riding, and he made me fall in love with the breed. I love those silly spots <3
*AQHAgirl*, wow, you're mare is a stunner!! I don't think I've ever seen a QH with coloring like that. Beautiful!
*Horselovinlady*, I know I say this every time you post a picture of her, but I adore Bonnie. She's so beautiful and gentle-looking (and so are your others!). I want her to be BFFs with Sam!!
*Smrobs*, Tiny got an audible "awwwww!" out of me. How. Precious. And Bessie — WOW! All of your horses are beautiful!
*HowClever*, I love the spirit your whole herd seems to have 
*Drifting*, I canNOT get over Stryder. My goodness, he is incredibly beautiful! I love colorful horses and blue eyes, and he reeeeally has 'em!
*Analisa*, beautiful beautiful babies!!! My boy would blend in nicely with yours 
*PaintHorseMares*, I can always count on your photos to make me all dreamy and drooly 
*Shelly*, Apollo is lovely and I love the name 
*Brighteyes*, I love the descriptions of your gals!

I've harassed you all with plenty of pictures already, but since you asked... here's Sammy!









He and I are a herd of two  Sam's an APHA, 15.2, and I got him about 6 weeks ago. I ADORE him! He's my dream horse. I was lucky enough to find him just a few days after officially starting my horse search, and I'm so, so glad I got him before someone else could snatch him.

He's truly the perfect horse for me. He's 10 and acts it — mature enough for me to handle and feel safe with, but with enough pep and personality to make me laugh all the time and challenge me. My goal was to have a horse I can ride on trails and easy arena work for when the weather is bad. Eventually, I want him to be the horse I can let non-horsey friends ride and trust to always be safe, and I really think we can get there! Some day I might try some trail competitions on him. I never thought I'd show, but now that I have him I realize I might want to show him off in some fun, low-key classes 

I fell in love the moment I saw him, and I think he's absolutely gorgeous (even though I've gotten quite a few "He's cute...for a medicine hat" and "He's pretty if you're into that coloring" comments). But my favorite thing about him is his personality — he's such a goofball, can be a total weirdo, and he's the cuddliest horse I've ever met to the point of sometimes being annoying  Which is exactly what I've always wanted — he always lets me give him kisses, and I can count him waiting when I pull in and a whinny when I walk up to the pasture


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

First is Apache my 13 year old thoroughbred who I have had for three years. I bought him as confidence builder which I found him to be far from. I tried to sell him twice but he never left so I suppose we are stuck with each other lol. He has taught me a lot and I love him but we have had many low points along the road. 















Then I got Sammy my 15 year old quarter horse 3 years ago. This horse and I just clicked the moment I got him. He has been my trusted trail mount who I could ride anywhere and everywhere on my own. Until about 5 months ago when his breathing got worse. I found out he was broken winded so unless he got an expensive operation he had to be retired. SO now he plays around in the paddock with the other boys. 















My newest addition Kermit a 3 year old arab x appaloosa x something else. I got him for free from a lady who had bred her horse a few times and now had to get rid of some. He is my first unbroken horse, who I am starting with the guidance of an experienced friend. I have had him for about a month but he has been home for a week. He is a gorgeous boy who I think has great potential.


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Love threads like this! Any chance I get to share my beautiful girl .

This is my 6yr old, Andalusian cross, Relana. She's my pride and joy. I owned her father, Relan who died last year. I almost quit riding altogether, the thought of not having my heart horse anymore killed me. The only reason I kept with it was because I still had his only daughter, Relana. 
Since Relans passing, Relana has become everything I want in a horse. She amazes me daily. She looks more and more like her father as she grows up and is just as much of a pocket pony as he was. Anytime I have a hard day, can't deal will the stress, Lana is always there for me. I'm feel so lucky to be able to own a horse like her. She has become to horse I could only dream about. I can do anything on her and she just takes it. I feel so safe and comfortable, best feeling in the world. Anyone who comes to the barn, instantly falls in love with her sweet, sensitive personality. I'm happy to say that I have my heart horse back <3.
She is currently working on 3rd level dressage movements. While giving pony rides to 3yr olds . 
I wouldn't change this horse for the world, and I am so greatful at how much she has taught me not only about horses, but about myself. Onto the best part, PICTURES!!!




































We did a balloon photoshoot 

















Okay, I think that's enough pictures for now!


----------



## Hannahhh (Jul 18, 2013)

Well after buying two 'resuces' that weren't exactley broke (a case of I'm finally getting a horse and I don't care if I can ride them or not... better get them before dad changes his mind) my dad suprised me with my baby girl Good Kitty King Bars aka Kitty. 
























She may be tiny but she's a quick little thing and since I started working with her in April when she was still green broke, she is now running 21's on barrels (with alot of room for improvment) and trail riding like a pro. Not to mention I learned everything on this horse..

BTW sorry the pictures are so big!


----------



## SammysMom (Jul 20, 2013)

Wow, Kaylee, Lana is gorgeous!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinaev (Dec 2, 2012)

This is such a fun thread! It's great getting to see everyone's horses and hear their stories.

I have been a life long horse lover, who never had much interaction with horses. Until last year, when my mom surprised me with this handsome man. Rio came home October 12th, 2012. And my whole life changed. Rio had been surrendered to a vet friend of ours and in need of a new home. He was skinny and cranky and generally not much fun to be around. 

Something happened in March of this year and he decided not to hate me. Instead of having him run from his halter, he lowers his head and waits for me to put it on (I'm still not very fast at it). Show him his bridle and he'll put his nose all the way through the hackamore and lower his face to the ground so I can easily get it up over his ears and situated. Lately he falls asleep while being saddled. He's still stubborn, but I don't think I'd want him any other way.

Is he an Arabian? A draft cross? A thoroughbred? I've heard them all. For me, he's just my Heinz 57 horse. I would be very happy if he could gain maybe another 100 pounds or so. But he is the definition of a hard keeper and I have learned to appreciate small victories.

And now.... the pictures!


----------



## tinaev (Dec 2, 2012)

And then there was Nick.

Surrendered to the same vet friend, he got to come home too. Nick came with a little more information. Nick is a 15 year old Quarter horse. When the previous owner had purchased him he cost $14,000. He was used for cutting cattle and ranch work from what we were told. At some point, he got a career ending injury on one of his forelegs. The owner told the vet that normally he'd take him to the back field and shoot him, but he was such a sweet horse he was hoping that someone would have a pasture for him to spend the rest of his life in. And guess what, we did! He was also a bit on the skinny side when he came home but he has gained a lot of weight and muscle and we're pretty pleased with his shape right now.

Nick has a lot of personality and has done very well with us. He is a horse that is used to working and can be very unhappy if Rio is being worked and he isn't. Sometimes it helps to just put his halter on and lead him around so he can pretend he has a job. 

Under the direction of the vet and farrier, we have been given the all clear for light trail riding. He is no longer considered lame, but "serviceably sound" . He gets so excited seeing his saddle come out. He always has to check out all of his tack. His saddle, bridle, and easy boots all must be sniffed before they can be put on. :lol: 

He's a goof of a horse and a lot of fun. But he's a whole different animal when riding. He's clearly used to work, not pleasure riding, and requires a strong hand. I'm glad my mom rides him and not me. :wink:


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I love Nick and Rio! <3


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

This is Diddly... Tanzanite Diddly Squat. He is an Irish sport horse. He is 4 years old, and 16.1hh. He is bright chestnut. Diddly has the sweetest temperament and he is learning lateral work at the moment. He will be used for eventing, showjumping, to a 1.10 metres, and dressage and showing. 




























His pedigree: 
Tanzanite Diddly Squat Irish Draught Sport Horse


----------



## QuietHeartHorses (Jul 31, 2012)

Okay, I'll Play! 

This is my OTTB, Riley. He isn't my first horse, but he is the first one I actually went out and bought, and now take care of by myself. I have had him for a little over 2 years now and I couldn't be happier with him. Sure, there is an oddness to him, maybe a few too many personalities, but deep down inside he is such a big lover bear. He likes to pretend that he is a big bad race horse sometimes, but it's all on the surface. He has a heart of gold and he always gives everything he has.


Plus, he's so dang handsome, even when he is muddy!










Riley's impatient face.










And his "I was turned out all night" face.










And his "That phone looks delicious" face.










My abominable snow-horse.








































Okay, I'm done! :wink:


----------



## LindyPhoebeRuby (Aug 29, 2013)

Beautiful horses!


----------



## Alexmac156 (Jul 15, 2013)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Rio has such a personality! xD


----------



## tinaev (Dec 2, 2012)

Aww thanks for the kind comments. He is kind of the best thing that ever happened to me.


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

I bought Sky in September of 2011, so exactly 2 years ago this month. She was everything I was looking for, but a few months in, her body condition started to go downhill. Not even considering her being pregnant as a possibility, I researched everything else. A couple months later I get the shocker that she is in fact pregnant, and then 5 weeks later we had a bouncing baby colt.

So this is Sky the day I brought her home. She was stocky and over all healthy looking.


This is her when I started to get suspicious that there might be something off.


This was after discovering she was pregnant and a few weeks before foaling.


Her condition stayed pretty bad, unitl I was finally able to get her on 24/7 pasture. So this is her now, at 7 years old and 15hh. My 9 year old daughter has been taking lessons on her for the past 6 months and they start 4-H together next month.


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

And of course I have to show off Sky's 15 month old colt, Red.
As a baby.


And now, as a young man.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

^ I love the last picture "Like mother, like son!"


----------



## missaddie (Aug 18, 2013)

I have three great horses that I love dearly. 
(I apologize in advance if the photos are huge... I am new to all of this, and really don't know how to resize)
Addie is a 17 hand, 15 year old Thoroughbred Mare. She was my jumper/dressage horse but unfortunately was injured last year and has not been able to remain sound enough for the work. If she can never stay sound for a large amount of riding, I love her enough to keep her forever. =]
















Pepsi is my 6 year old Quarter Horse. I have really come to love her sweet personality. Before coming to me Pepsi was in reining training, but my goal in buying her was to have a horse that I could do a little bit of everything with. I have been working a bit on dressage with her, and I enjoy riding her on trail rides. 
















And last but not least is Java. A 5 year old Hackney pony, Java is the newest member of the herd and has had to learn a lot since becoming part of the family. He has had to learn being ridden isn't to bad, and he is also learning to drive. He has also figured out that Jumping is a lot of fun!


----------



## LindyPhoebeRuby (Aug 29, 2013)

Your horses are adorable!


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

I'll join! I haven't posted a thread of my own in a while, and I've been meaning to! I own a 3 year old 15hh half Arab x Paint mare that I have been training myself. We broke her in April, and have her pretty solid w-t-c. Unfortunately I took a fall off of her July 3rd (dislocated elbow and ruptured brachial artery) so I have not been on her since. I have however been lunging my husband on her giving him "lessons" (yes, typically green + green = black and blue, but it is working in this situation and I'm in control on the ground) and my friend who usually rides saddleseat showed her under saddle Labor Day weekend with Dressage tack. Her name is Written In The Stars aka Izzie.


































Yeah, she stands a bit lazy...









My son loves riding her too! He did a costume class at the show too.

















Sorry if they are large!

And for fun, a video of her class!


----------



## cowgirllinda1952 (Apr 15, 2013)

They're all so beautiful, can't wait til Mystery gets in condition so I can show her off.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I was looking for pictures from when I got my TWH mare, I wanted to show the ribs and skinny at about 10 months pregnant and then the after but I can't find the thread... I did run across a thread about my Old Black Horse and it has a lot of pictures of him in it.... He was about 30ish in the picks... he was 38 I think when he died....

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/black-54464/


----------



## LindyPhoebeRuby (Aug 29, 2013)

BUMMPPPPPPP


----------



## beverleyy (Oct 26, 2011)

I've been meaning to add to this thread since you first put it up, but I never have any time! So here are my mares, finally!

first up, Beverley. She is a 7 y/o TB mare, just over 17.2h. I have had her over 2 years now, and I definitely plan on keeping her for her life. She is often mistaken for a WB or TB cross, has the WB personality. I love her because I can literally do anything with her and she just says "okay". Super lazy though, lol. She is my hunter, we have big plans for the A circuit and more. =)
















































^^unfortunately don't have many decent jump photos of me on her, my boyfriend's timing isn't the greatest haaha. But this picture is Bev loose jumping her first oxer, I believe it was around 3'6" give or take. 


second is Angie (aka "Smee"). She's my heart horse without a doubt. Her history isn't 100% known, but from what we've gathered she was a broodmare for most of her life, before entering my life nearly 10 years ago. We think she is likely Welara, have been told she is registered somewhere, but with what registration we are uncertain. She stands not quite 13.3h. I have done pretty much everything with her over the years from barrel racing to the jumpers to trail riding. She's a hot little pony, she acts before she thinks 99% of the time, but I love that she's certainly not lazy.


----------



## Fahntasia (Dec 19, 2011)

Here's my girl, Sapphira A.K.A Sassy, she's a 4 year old 16.1 hand TB mare. Here's her pedigree Lingan Bay Thoroughbred

Ilovelovelove this girl to pieces, I have had her for a year and 2 months, she's my first horse, (she was a b-day present to myself lol) We get along like 2 firecrackers, and she's coming along VERY nicely and will be showing level I dressage next year


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

Show off my horse?? Well, if I _must :lol:_

This is Tess, my 14yo Perch/Saddlebred x





















Grumpy mare with her baby newborn


----------



## TBforever (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## Yissy (Jul 7, 2013)

Here is my girl Shiloh. She's a Clydesdale mare, 11 years old, 16.2hh. I've had her since May of this year. I'm a bit of a late bloomer and am extremely lucky for her to be my first horse and the first horse I've ever ridden!!!


----------



## womack29 (Oct 30, 2011)

Can anyone help me and tell me how to post pictures here???


----------



## ApolloRider (Feb 14, 2013)

This is Apollo. He is a 5 year old American Saddlebred. He is the sweetest horse ever. I'm glad i found him. <3


----------



## TBforever (Jan 26, 2013)

womack29 said:


> Can anyone help me and tell me how to post pictures here???



go to advanced reply ...then u will get the full reply box and on top row u will see a paper clip..click that then will open a box that will allow you to upload your pics


----------



## rhosroyalvelvet (Sep 5, 2013)

I know this thread is a bit old but I'ld like to show off my main baby. He's 22 going on 3, but a real sweet heart. A real gentlman, and always tries for me, and has brought me on so much. He has shown all his life but he has just started dressage. So here he is:
Gallery - Prime Photography
In link Second and third pictures are him at National WInter Finals in dressage where we came 6th of over 70 tests!


----------



## aureliusandoinky (Nov 28, 2013)

Darker bay is my baby boy Aurelius, aka Sheebe. Don't ask me how I got those names...they are nowhere close to his registered name.  He is nervous and spooky and a little hare brained at times, but so very sweet. I think I'm the first human he's trusted, and we are improving all the time. Even though he is very nervous, I am determined to make him a confident trail horse.  Oh, and he's a purebred arabian. He was a replacement pasture mate for my other horse Oinky five years ago when my first horse had to be put down. I love him very much. He likes to test me, but he's too chicken to try very hard. )))) 

Lighter bay is Oinky, who's name is also not even close to his registered name. He was supposed to be a nicely colored paint that had primarily Arabian blood, but he turned out solid so I got him! I've had him for 10 years. He's very puppy dog like, and I helped start him with my trainer this year...kinda late I know! He's already pretty reliable. He saves me often when he doesn't see the cones in front of him...silly boy.


----------



## Emma2003 (Jan 9, 2014)

This is a great thread. I love seeing everyone's horses! I'm too technologically challenged to get the few pics I have of my horse on here but her head shot is my avatar.


----------



## DocIsMyPony (Oct 21, 2013)

Well this is my one and only Cant Touch This aka mainly as Doc, hes a 23 yr old (more stock type) morgan gelding, we have done everything, you name it hes done it driving,jumping,barrels,trail,pleasure and now we are doing lower level dressage!!  Hes my first horse. He is sweet and has a huge personality, he can also smile and bow on command


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Rooney and me going out for a chukker.



The life of a polo pony is nothing but glamorous. lol He also puts in time on the cows.



"Fluffy" is the horse in my avatar. She came with a quasi-Indian name that is offensive to Indians, so I retaliated by renaming her "Fluffy."


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

I have Miss Anne...my 7 yr old paint mare.(the mostly red) Ive had her since she was three. shes my everything. we've done jumping, worked cows, hunted hog and gator, camping, etc. shes my get-it-done horse. never complains about working, has the heart and spunk for anything. currently on vacation for my pregnancy, but we go for a light trail ride (read:flat work on even ground) about four days a month. 
Then theres Toby, my rescue whom ive had almost a year. Hes a 13yr old goofball i who was a basket case when i got him. hes calmed down a lot, and though he gets confused easily, and wont ever be good (mentally, he just cant handle a "job". physically hes perfect) for anything other than a trail horse, hes awesome to be around  he and my husband have bonded like two peas in a pod, so hubby rides him. hes also on vacation, only has to work when hubby decides to ride (about twice a month)


----------



## dkb811 (Oct 15, 2013)

I am enjoying this thread..all of the horses are beautiful!


----------



## eodonnell (Apr 15, 2014)

This is a horse I owned until a couple of years ago, and his name is Arnie. He is around 16hh-17hh and is a Cleveland Bay x TB. My sister and I loved him to bits, and he taught us so much. Unfortunately we had to sell him when we moved, but I will never forget my gentle giant <3


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

DocIsMyPony said:


> Well this is my one and only Cant Touch This aka mainly as Doc, hes a 23 yr old (more stock type) morgan gelding, we have done everything, you name it hes done it driving,jumping,barrels,trail,pleasure and now we are doing lower level dressage!!  Hes my first horse. He is sweet and has a huge personality, he can also smile and bow on command
> 
> View attachment 414498




Can I just say I LOVE his registered name.


----------



## SleipnirCB (Jun 5, 2012)

I love seeing your beautiful horses, aren't we a lucky bunch? 

Here is Star, my spotted puppy-dog pony.


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

I have three. 

Daisy - 5 year old mare, Spidey - 2 year old gelding, and Howard - yearling gelding. In this pic, I had just bodyclipped Howard, except his ears and back legs - finished him up yesterday.


----------



## GallopingGuitarist (Jan 8, 2013)

I have two. 

My 14 year old grade gelding, Coyote. 


















And his first time herding cows. He has lived with cows for years, but never had it as a job! We were trailing 1100 head. Talk about a blast! 









My other horse is a 5 year old paint cross mare that I bought through a rescue last March. I was gone for 10 months to British Columbia so I haven't done any training on her yet. I look forward to training her this summer! 
I also don't have any good pictures of her. :-( 









I know she has filled out some since I got her. I'll try and get some good pics now that I'll be closer to them. (also in this picture she had a sore on her jaw, hence her halter be loose)









I haven't seen these two for about a year. My brother is hauling them to my friends' place that is about 30 minutes from where I live. I'll be boarding them there. I am so excited to see them!


----------



## Princessa (Apr 10, 2014)

GallopingGuitarist said:


> I have two.
> 
> My 14 year old grade gelding, Coyote.
> 
> ...


Your mare looks like mine! Gorg!


----------



## dkb811 (Oct 15, 2013)

Here's our three: Summer AKA Trip Or Treat. 10 YO OTTB. She's come a long way since I first got her! 

Lightning: 13 YO Appy. He's the one that will go through, over or under anything and never bat an eyelash, super smart with a lot of goofy personality!

Thunder: 25 Y0 QH. One word sums him up, SWEET!


----------



## livelyblueyes (Apr 5, 2014)

Well.. here are my girls.Ms.Pig is the appy and Sunny is the bay mustang cross. I really have no major plans for them. Ms.Pig is currently very pregnant with who knows what.I cannot even begin to guess what the sire is. I purchased both back in November and only received Ms.Pig on Christmas eve after much hassle. She came in skin and bones and is slowly getting up there. She is bagged up like mad and due at any time. I ride Sunny occasionally but for the most part they are getting some retirement time in. Hrmm let me add in those pics lol. Both are in there 20's. I really do not know much about their backgrounds.


----------



## Luvs Horses (Jan 9, 2014)

Ms Pig is beautiful. Maybe u might get a spotted baby too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

This is the first horse I bought with my own money, Apollo. So far we've just trail rode, but I want to try barrels and jumping on him. He's a very affectionate and cuddly guy and I'll never sell him for anything 

























Then there's Rosie my quarter horse mare who I got after Apollo. I told myself when I got back into horses that I would never buy another bay again since that was all I had as a child XD well when I first saw her I fell in love with her. I want to continue training her on barrels this summer.

















And here's Zoey, a half sister to Apollo and my little project. She'll be the first horse I train, of course not alone I have a trainer helping me along the way. She's like her brother, and likes to be around people. She'll turn 1 next month. I want to trail ride her mostly and maybe do barrels with her.


----------



## Boomersawildcard (Jan 21, 2014)

Hehehe. First up is Boomer my darling 9 year old paint gelding. I am hoping to do western pleasure with him next year as this year is super training year 




































And now for Abduls Joker aka AJ My super sweetheart 14 year old appy gelding. Also hoping to show western pleasure next year.. He is my making brother a horse person horse lol. Maybe my bro will end up showing him next year who knows!?




















Last but not least, My problem child. Lighting, a 10 year old Quarab who i got from relatives. Shes had a very troubled past.



















Now for group pictures:


















And just for laughs: My dog when he wants in...


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

My sweet Victor, otherwise known as "CALMDOWNYOUGREATBUFFOON". He's a 14yo Thoroughbred, and an extraordinary pain in the neck. I can't help but love him, though. He's my buddy.



















And Norman (on the left). He's a 10yo American Cream, but his off-color made him undesirable to breeders. We've had him since he was a year and a half old, and he could try the patience of a saint. At least he's kind of cute. :lol:


----------



## livelyblueyes (Apr 5, 2014)

Luvs Horses said:


> Ms Pig is beautiful. Maybe u might get a spotted baby too.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Awe, thank you! She just foaled this morning. No appy spots but already looks as if it will roan out at the very least. I will post pics when the hubby gets home later.


----------

